# Beztēma >  Vai jūs ticat ūdens atmiņai?

## Vinchi

Diezgan daudz pēdējā laikā tiek runāts par ūdens atmiņu. Interesanti būtu dzirdēt jūsu viedokli.

Variants kā pārbaudīt ūdens atmiņu ir aptuveni šāds.
Uzliek uz mikroskopa stikliņa mazu ūdens pilīti sasaldē to saldētavā. Sasalušās piles vidū izveidojas spicīte tālāk zem mikroshopa palielinājumā no 50-500x var redzēt izteiktas pārsliņas ja ūdenim ir atmiņa. Ja ūdens ir destilēts vai ar UV apstarots tad pārsliņas neveidosies.

P.S cik daudziem no jums ir pieejams mikroskops?

----------


## Didzis

Krievi pagājušogad (liekas RTR) bija uztaisījuši dokumentālo filmu par ūdeni.  Visas tās lietas par ūdeni ir ļoti maz izpētītas, bet fakts paliek fakts, ka ūdens ir mūsu dzīvības pamatā un atstāj ļoti lielu ietekmi uz mums. Vispār, iesaku noskatīties šo filmu. Laikam tā arī saucās VODA. Man tā filma stāv uz kompja un ja kas, varu paskatīties precīzu nosaukumu. Cilvēce dzenas pēc superdatoriem, lido kosmosā un grib vadīt kodolreakciju, bet būtībā nav izpētijusi pašu elementārāko ūdeni, no kura mēs esm pilnībā atkarīgi.
 Tai ūdens atmiņai jau nav jātic, tā vienkārši ir!

----------


## GuntisK

Redzēju to filmu par kuru Didzis runāja. Tiešām iesaku noskatīties...

----------


## MONKEY

Par visu šito biju mazliet dzirdējis, bet visu jau esmu aizmirsis. Kā tā atmiņā ūdenim izpaudas? Ūdens var sniegt informāciju par gadus veciem notikumiem?

----------


## Vinchi

> Par visu šito biju mazliet dzirdējis, bet visu jau esmu aizmirsis. Kā tā atmiņā ūdenim izpaudas? Ūdens var sniegt informāciju par gadus veciem notikumiem?


 Teorija ir tāda ka ūdens atceras jebkuru vielu vai materiālu ar ko tas ir saskāries. Ķīmiskais sastāvs pat var palikt nemainīgs.

Ūdens atmiņa lielā mērā izskaidro homeopātijas līdzekļus jo ūdens tiek potencēts ar kādu veilu tik ilgi līdz no potencētās vielas vairs nav palikusi pat neviena molekula.

Interesē vai kāds no jums nav mēģinājis zem mikroskopa skatīt sasaldētus kristāliņus?
Es nedaudz te paeksperimentēju mājas apstākļos, vienīgā problēma man saldētava ledusskapim par mazu lai ieliktu tajā visu mikroskopu  ::  Tāpēc nākas rīkoties ļoti ātri kamēr viss izkūst  ::  Laikam jāgaida ziema kad ārā būs mīnuss grādi  ::  Ja sanāks kāda laba bilde tad iepostēšu forumā.

Būtu ļoti interesanti salīdzināt veikalā nopērkamo avota, minerālūdeņu kristālu stāvokli jo itkā izdzenot caur sūkņiem un trubām ūdens atmiņa tiek lielā mērā nograuta.

----------


## GuntisK

Hmmm-nezin kāds cik ir palielinājums Padomju laika elektroniķu mikroskopiem (tie ar kuriem ELEKTRONĀ laboja elektroniskos pulksteņus)? Ir vienkārši iespēja tādu dabūt...

----------


## zzz

Principaa kaut kaadi stabilaaki uudens molekulu klasteri varbuut arii vareetu pastaaveet, tachu tas ko parasti saprot zem "uudens atminjas" ir baisi naukoobraznij murgi, kur maigaakaa diagnoze ir pashapmaans un nekorekti staadiiti eksperimenti.

Spraffka:  homeopaatija ir naturaala leetticiigu ljautinju kraapshana iedziivoshanaas noluukaa.

----------


## zzz

> Es nedaudz te paeksperimentēju mājas apstākļos, vienīgā problēma man saldētava ledusskapim par mazu lai ieliktu tajā visu mikroskopu  Tāpēc nākas rīkoties ļoti ātri kamēr viss izkūst


 
Cik tur taa darba, piekjibini peltjee mikroskopam un skaties cik tik iepatiikaas.

----------


## Jānis

> Principaa kaut kaadi stabilaaki uudens molekulu klasteri varbuut arii vareetu pastaaveet, tachu tas ko parasti saprot zem "uudens atminjas" ir baisi naukoobraznij murgi, kur maigaakaa diagnoze ir pashapmaans un nekorekti staadiiti eksperimenti.
> 
> Spraffka:  homeopaatija ir naturaala leetticiigu ljautinju kraapshana iedziivoshanaas noluukaa.


 Homeopatija ir ljoti nopietna lieta - izbaudiju uz *sava berna aadas* (nevis kaads staastiija)- Kad gadu nomociijaamies ar bronhiitiem, plaushu karsonjiem, vairaakkaarteejaam guleeshanaam slimniicaa gada laikaa ar antibiotiku kursiem, bija bezcers. Veel piemetaas kaada nezinama aadas slimiiba un klasiskaa mediciina bija bezspeeciiga. Pus gada laikaa ar homeopaatijas (tikai!!!) paliidziibu viss bija savests kaartibaa un nu jau gadi pieci nezinu, kas ir shiis slimiibas.

Jo mazaak ko zini, jo vieglaak dziivot. Ja Tev nav zinaashanu, informaacijas, pieredzes, tad tas nenoziimee, ka shaadas lietas neeksistee!

p.s. es arii briiniijos, ka jo vairaak homeopaatiskos liidzekljus atskjaida, jo speeciigaaka ir iedarbiiba ( lidz zinaamai robezai).  Vispaar ar molekulu nospiedumiem uudenii(taa saka homeopaati) un uudens energeetiku ( arii tie apvaardotie, vai uzlaadeetie uudenji)nav nemaz tik vienkaarshi. No zinaatnes viedoklja tur vareetu rakt un rakt!

----------


## Didzis

zzz, tur jau tā lieta, ka eksperimenti ar ūdeni ir atkārtojami un tātad zinātniski. Ja netici, tad atkārto udens "apstarošanu" ar dažādu stilu muziku un apskaties ledus kristālus. Cita lieta, ka pagaidām nevienam zinātniekam nav izdevies atklāt šo parādību iemeslu. Pēc iztvaikošanas ūdens vairs"neatceras" iepriekšējo informāciju. Tas ir savdabīgs dabas vai Dieva(sauciet kā gribat) resets un visa labā vai sliktā informācija tiek izdzēsta.

----------


## karloslv

tad ko, braucam uz mūžīgā sasaluma zonu, skaldām ledu un glabājam mājās saldētavā. jo tad, ja kāds iemācīsies informāciju nolasīt, kļūsim miljonāri.

----------


## Raimonds1

Riiga bija japaanju izstade pr sniegu, tsk sniepaarslaam zem mikroskopa

to veidu nosaka tiiri fizikaali lielumi

----------


## zzz

> Homeopatija ir ljoti nopietna lieta - izbaudiju uz *sava berna aadas* (nevis kaads staastiija)- Kad gadu nomociijaamies ar bronhiitiem, plaushu karsonjiem, vairaakkaarteejaam guleeshanaam slimniicaa gada laikaa ar antibiotiku kursiem, bija bezcers.


 Staastinji staastinji.  ::   Gadaas ka vecaaki smagi paarcenshas sava beerna aarstnieciiba, tad protams aarstnieciibas imitaacija homeopaatijas veidaa  ar absoluuti neefektiivaam "drapeem" kuras gan izskataas pilniigi kaa iistas un ir apviitas ar biskji misticisma un eliituma auru var buut lietderiiga tajaa zinjaa ka atradina vecaakus paarzaaljot savu daargo beerneli, dod iespeeju imuunsisteemai nostabilizeeties pashai par sevi.

>Jo mazaak ko zini, jo vieglaak dziivot. 

Taisniiba taisniiba. Ja nifiga nezini par homeopaatijas buutiibu un to kaa taa ir masveidiigi izgaazusies visos nopietnos testos, tad dziivot ir viegli - domaat nevajag, pietiek ar ticeeshanu.

>Ja Tev nav zinaashanu, informaacijas, pieredzes,

Ir biedriit ir.  ::  Pamatdarbs ta man nepavisam ne elektronika, bet njekijs kantoriitis OSI.

>tad tas nenoziimee, ka shaadas lietas neeksistee!

Ja puulis masveidaa kaut kam tic (lidojoshajiem skjiiviishiem, homeopaatijai, Nesijai, sniega cilveekam, muldashova pasakaam, miizalu dzershanai uttt) tad tas nepavisam nebuut nenoziimee ka tam visam buutu jel kaada jeega.

>p.s. es arii briiniijos, ka jo vairaak homeopaatiskos liidzekljus atskjaida, jo speeciigaaka ir iedarbiiba ( lidz zinaamai robezai). 

A nevajag briiniities - pieraadi shitentaas atskjaidiitaas iedarbiibas eksistenci korektos zinaatniskos eksperimentos - Nobeli dabuusi. (liidz shim homeopaatiem - chushshs, nesanaak nekaadiigi)

>No zinaatnes viedoklja tur vareetu rakt un rakt!

Vieniigaa zinaatne kurai tur buutu ko rakt ir psihologjija (puulja psihozhu peetiishana).

----------


## karloslv

Eu, varbūt par Kašpirovski arī parunāsim?

----------


## zzz

> zzz, tur jau tā lieta, ka eksperimenti ar ūdeni ir atkārtojami un tātad zinātniski.


 Tur vajadzees sho to krietni vairaak lai eksperimenti buutu zinaatniski un ar  kaadu jeegu.

>Ja netici, tad atkārto udens "apstarošanu" ar dažādu stilu muziku un apskaties ledus kristālus. 

Panjeslos. muuzikas stili, joptc. A dafai papriekshu ar kaut ko vienkaarshaaku plz saac -
ar dazhaadu frekvenchu skanjaam un reportee rezultaatus sheitan. Kaa arii man baigi gribeesies 
redzeet korektu statistiku, eksperimentu organizaaciju (randomizaacija, tukshie eksperimenti uttt)
kaa arii formalizeetu metodi taas kristaalu formas noveerteeshanai (lai nebuutu taa ka man *liekas* 
ka shitas kristaals ir vairaak ragains abet tas tur kvadraatains) vislabaak ja kristaalu formu veerteetu 
datorprogramma, un nepavisam ne  eksperimentators peec savaam maakslinieciskajaam izjuutaam.

Nu un tiiri tehniski nepavisam par skaadi nebuus iedokumenteet *visu* kristaalu bildes (kas
muusdienaas laimiigaa kaartaa ir dikti viegli paveicams - webkameru mikroskopaa un tik kniedee
uz diska)

----------


## karloslv

Kāda stila mūzika jums OSI skan? Tas varētu daudz ko izskaidrot.

----------


## Didzis

Raimonds1, vai tad datora atmiņa nav fizikāls lielums? Ar ko tad ūdens atmiņa atšķiras no datora atmiņas?  Datora atmiņu mēs varam nolasīt, jo paši esam to radījuši un zinam algoritmu, bet ūdeni civēks nav radījis.  Iedomājoies cilvēku pirms gadiem simts, kuram Tu parādītu datoru(viņam jau tā pat žoklis atkristu), ierakstītu kādu dokumentu no tā uz fleškas un pārnestu uz otru datoru. Kā Tu domā, ko cilvēks, kurš, kā vienīgo informācijas pārnešanas iespēju, zināja tikai papīru justos. Cilvēce tikai domā, ka ir sasniegusi baigos panākumus tehnikā un zinātnē, bet īstenībā jau mēs ņifiga no Pasaules kārtības nezinām.

zzz, kāpēc nevienmēr homeopātiski līdzekļi iedarbojas, mes nezinām. Tieši tā pat kā nezinām, kādēļ klasiskas ķīnmiskas zāles dažiem cilvēkiem nepalīdz. Faktiski mēs nezinām, kāpēc viens cilvēks saslimst, bet otrs, tādos pašos apstākļos, nesaslimst un vispār, neviens dakteris nepateiks, no kā rodas slimības. Ja to kāds zinātu, tad arī dabūtu Nobela prēmiju.  Faktiski visa klasiskā medicīna ir tikai eksperimentos apgūta prakse. Nu iedod vienam pacientam kādu ķīmisku preperātu, iedod otram, palīdz- tātad labs, atšau abi kājas- rakstam grāmatā, ka šito ķīmiju cilvēkam nedrīkst dot.  Tieši tā pat ir ar homeopātiju, nu tā īsti neviens nezin šīs metodes būtību. Būtībā jau visu Pasaules kārtību var salīdzināt ar datorsistēmu. Iedomājies sevi pie datora pilnīgi bez jebkādām priekšzināšanām, pilnīgi bez neviena skolotāja un literaturas. Ar laiku jau kautko sbakstīsi un sapratīsi, bet cik reizes kompi nokausi un līdz galam tā kā tā neko nesapratīsi, kaut būs arī literatūra, jo pamatkodi ir lielā Bila rokās. Var jau neticēt Dievam, bet kāds taču pamatkodus zina, jo sistēma neuzkaras.

----------


## Vinchi

Ir daži homeopātijas līdzekļi kuri pārdos tikai ar recepri.

Es pieļauju ka homeopātija darbojas aptuveni šādi:
Ūdens sastāv no viena skābekļa O+ atoma un diviem ūdeņraža H- atomiem. Ja iedomājamies ka katrs atoms ir kā vienpolīgs magnēts un mēs tos saformējam līdzīgi kā piemēram kāda metāla vai vielas atomus tad šāds ūdens varētu pievilkties pie šī materiāla un no organisma izvadīt kādu noteiktu vielu.

Pārbaudīt to varētu piemēram šādi. Ņemam potencētu sāli NaCl  un šādā potencētā ūdenī mēģināt šķīdināt sāli. Ja tas tiešām darbojas tad potencētā ūdenī sālij vajadzētu šķīst ātrāk nekā nepotencētā. Bet tas viss notiek droši vien tik mazos apmēros ka ar aci nesaskatīsi  ::

----------


## zzz

> Raimonds1, vai tad datora atmiņa nav fizikāls lielums? Ar ko tad ūdens atmiņa atšķiras no datora atmiņas?


 pirmaamkaartaam ar to ka datora atminjas darbiibu var nodemonstreet skaidru preciizu neapshaubaamu eksperimentu veidaa, kameer par "uudens atminju" ir daudz muldeeshanas, bet kaut kaa dikti shvaki ar jelkaadiem jeedziigiem eksperimentiem. 

>Tieši tā pat kā nezinām, ..... iedod vienam pacientam kādu ķīmisku preperātu, iedod otram, palīdz- tātad labs, atšau abi kājas- rakstam grāmatā, ka šito ķīmiju cilvēkam nedrīkst dot.  

Opsaaaaa, shitentaada liimenja izpratne par zaalju darbiibas mehaanismiem  ir aizkaveejusies par gadiem simts. Pa tam laagam biologjija/biokjiimija ir gaajushi uz priekshu nu ljoti pamatiigi.

>Tieši tā pat ir ar homeopātiju, nu tā īsti neviens nezin šīs metodes būtību. 

Buutiiba ljoti vienkaarsha - puusham leetticiigiem ljautinjiem miglu aciis un iekaseejam vinju naudinju. Tas ka drapiites ir pilniigi nestraadaajoshas, nevienu nje kolishet - taapataas taas "slimiibas" ar ko cilveecinji iet homeopaatoties biezhi paariet pashas no sevis, tobish organisma pasha darbiibas rezultaataa.

>Būtībā jau visu Pasaules kārtību var salīdzināt ar datorsistēmu. Iedomājies sevi pie datora pilnīgi bez jebkādām priekšzināšanām, pilnīgi bez neviena skolotāja un literaturas. 

Religjiski un pseidoreligjiski tekstinji mani maz aizkustina.

----------


## zzz

> Ir daži homeopātijas līdzekļi kuri pārdos tikai ar recepri.


 
 ::   Aha. Un ir bijushi publiski eksperimenti kur barinsh cilveeku seezhot televiizijaa meegjinaaja noindeeties ar visvisvisniknaak potenceetajiem homeopaatiskajiem "preparataatiem"  (kuriem saskanjaa ar homeopaatu murdzinjiem buutu jaabuut baisi speeciigiem) . Nesanaaca un pat veel vairaak - vispaar nekaadas iedarbiibas nebija.

----------


## malacis

Nez, cik kilobaiti ūdens atmiņas saiet vienā pusotrlitrīgā minerālūdens pudelē?  ::

----------


## Didzis

zzz, es kā reizi esmu neticīgs cilvējs, jeb kā kādreiz teica- pagāns, tā kā reliģisku tekstu bīdīšanu man var nepārmest. Es tikai gribu oponēt, tādiem tehnokrātiem kā Tu, ka mūsdienu zinātne no Pasaules kārtības ņifiga vēl nezina.  Protams, mūsdienu farmacētiskā rūpniecība nestrādā pēc tik vienkārša shēmas, kā es aprakstīju, bet būtība jau nav mainījusies un tieši farmacētiskās rūpnīcas kāš nenormālu piķi no nabaga cilvēkiem. Ja jau visi ūdeņi būtu vienādi, tad kāpēc pilsētā cilvēki to nedzer no krāna, bet pa baigo piķi pērk veikalā. Starp citu, super biznes un liekas ienesīgāks par nafras biznesu. Parēķiniet, cik maksā litrs ūdens un cik litrs benzīna. Naftu vajag  izsūknēt, transportēt, pārstrādāt un vēl pārdot, bet ūdeni ielej tik pudelē un pārdod. Ja bez benzīna cilvēks var iztikt, tad bez ūdens atšaus pēdas jau pēc dažām dienām.  Eksperimenti ar ūdeni ir daudzkāt atkārtoti un rezultāti ir vienādi, tikai ko tas dod, ja neviens nesaprot šo eksperimentu rezultātus.

----------


## Vinchi

ZZZ vai tev uzreiz organismā radīsies vēzis ja lietosi uzturā vielas kas izraisa vēzi?

Tā pat ir ar homeopātiju es pieņemu ka tā izvada noteiktas vielas kas nemaz tik ātri nenotiek. Ar homeopātiju ļoti labi ārstē dažādus audzējus un lietojot nepareizu līdzekli var arī rasties audzēji.

----------


## Velko

> Nez, cik kilobaiti ūdens atmiņas saiet vienā pusotrlitrīgā minerālūdens pudelē?


 Vārdus no mutes izrāvi   ::  Tikai man gribējās prasīt par megabaitiem kubikcentimetrā...

Lai varētu nopietni runāt par atmiņu, jāiemācās tajā ierakstīt un to nolasīt. Ar ezotēriskām metodēm (atskaņot Mocartu vai Eminemu un pēc tam skatīties kurš kristāls smukāks) neko daudz nevar pierādīt.

Par homeopātiju - man nez kāpēc šķiet, ka tas viss balstās uz Placebo efektu. Ja tici, ka iedarbosies, tad arī iedarbojas, ja ne - tad arī nedarbojas.

----------


## Vinchi

Tas cik mega vai gigabaiti informācijas var ierakstīt kādā tilpumā ir jārēķina cik H2O savienojumu molekulas ietilpst kādā noteiktajā tilpumā.
Ja pieņem ka molekulas ir kā vienpolīgi magnēti tad saliekot daudzas kopā magnēti sumējās un ja viens klāsteris ir sakopojis ap sevi daudz brīvo molekulu tā spēks pamatīgi pieaug.

----------


## zzz

> ZZZ vai tev uzreiz organismā radīsies vēzis ja lietosi uzturā vielas kas izraisa vēzi?


 Ja gribi uz sevis izproveet, es tev varu pagaadaat vielinjas kas tev to gribeeto veeziiti ar garantiju nodroshinaas paaris meeneshu laikaa, absoluuti nje problema. Naaksies gan tev laiciigi testamentu uzrakstiit, atteikshanos no pretenzijaam un visaadus citaadus papiirus ar. 

> Ar homeopātiju ļoti labi ārstē dažādus audzējus 

Ar homeopaatiju "aarsteetie" audzeeju slimnieki peec tam nonaak stradinjos - ar jau smagi ielaistaam veezha stadijaam. Par shaadiem jokiem homeopaatus vajadzeetu vienkaarshi seedinaat uz ilgiem gadiem.

----------


## Vinchi

Es nerunāju par audzēju ārstēšanu homeopātiski cilvēkiem bet gan dzīvniekiem. Kad uz āru ir izaudzis pamatīgs audzējs un neviena ķīmija vairs nepalīdz.

Nav šaubu ka Placebo efekts ir ļoti iedarbīgs, to varētu nosaukt par domu vai iedomu spēku. Pastāv dažādi testi kur tiek parādīts ka ar domu spēku var ietekmēt ūdens atmiņu. Kaut vai tajā pašā filmā "Voda"!

----------


## zzz

> zzz, es kā reizi esmu neticīgs cilvējs, jeb kā kādreiz teica- pagāns, tā kā reliģisku tekstu bīdīšanu man var nepārmest.
>  Es tikai gribu oponēt, tādiem tehnokrātiem kā Tu, ka mūsdienu zinātne no Pasaules kārtības ņifiga vēl nezina.


 Taveejie ir pseidoreligjiski - pasaules kaartiiba ar lielo burtu un nekritiska ticeeshana dazhaadaam muljkjiibaam.

>Protams, mūsdienu farmacētiskā rūpniecība nestrādā pēc tik vienkārša shēmas, kā es aprakstīju, bet būtība jau nav mainījusies 

Ir mainiijusies. Atkal esmu spiests nosuutiit iepaziities ar peedeejo simts gadu attiistiibu biokjiimijaa un kaa taa tiek pielietota zaalju vielu izstraadee.

>un tieši farmacētiskās rūpnīcas kāš nenormālu piķi no nabaga cilvēkiem. 

Yup. Es arii  ::  (netieshaa veidaa jo straadaaju ieksh peetnieciibas ko finansee farmacitiskaa kompaanija).

>Ja jau visi ūdeņi būtu vienādi, tad kāpēc pilsētā cilvēki to nedzer no krāna, bet pa baigo piķi pērk veikalā. 

Ja konkreeti par Riigu tad vpolnje objektiivi iemesli - nepatiikams mineraalu sastaavs un shaadas taadas citas shmuces kaa jau virszemes uudenjiem. Juurmalaa dzeru no kraana uz uraa un visaadiem pretiigiem vichy tas iekabina atliektiem galiem. Un nekaada sakara ar uudenju atminjaam.

>Eksperimenti ar ūdeni ir daudzkāt atkārtoti un rezultāti ir vienādi,

Faktus studijaa un konkreeti noraades uz zinaatniskajiem rakstiem. (onkuli benvenistu vari uzreiz izlaist - herovato bija ar vinja "eksperimentu" atkaartoshanu)

----------


## karloslv

> Ja pieņem ka molekulas ir kā vienpolīgi magnēti tad saliekot daudzas kopā magnēti sumējās un ja viens klāsteris ir sakopojis ap sevi daudz brīvo molekulu tā spēks pamatīgi pieaug.


 Cilvēki, sēdiet labāk pie fizikas grāmatām. Izlasiet visu rūpīgi un vēlreiz pasēdiet. Zinātne nav konspirācija.

----------


## Vinchi

ZZZ kā tu izskaidrosi atskaņojot ūdenim dažādas skaņas, kāpēc veidojas pavisam savādākas vai pat vispār neveidojas pārslas. Sastāvs taču paliek nemainīgs!
Kas ietekmē sasaldēto pārslu veidošanos?

----------


## zzz

> Es nerunāju par audzēju ārstēšanu homeopātiski cilvēkiem bet gan dzīvniekiem. Kad uz āru ir izaudzis pamatīgs audzējs un neviena ķīmija vairs nepalīdz.
> 
> Nav šaubu ka Placebo efekts ir ļoti iedarbīgs, to varētu nosaukt par domu vai iedomu spēku. Pastāv dažādi testi kur tiek parādīts ka ar domu spēku var ietekmēt ūdens atmiņu. Kaut vai tajā pašā filmā "Voda"!


 
Same thing. Faktus studijaa - noraades uz zinaatniskajiem rakstiem kuros tjipa ar homeopaatiju ir veiksmiigi arrsteetas peles ar audzeejiem kas uz aaru spiezhas (nee, zhurnaljugu sacereejumi un filmas NAV zinaatniski raksti)

Abet attieciibaa uz domu speeka ietekmeetaajiem - vsjooo prijeehalji. Fascineejoshi kaa tehnisku un taapeec vareetu domaat it kaa racionaali spriest speejiigu cilveeku viduu tomeer ir izplatiita taada pat nekritiska ticeeshanaa fignjaam kaa starp kaut kaadaam filologu-veesturnieku klachu tantinjaam.

Okei - visi tie biedri, kuri uzskata ka vinji bez shaubaam var ar domu speeku ietekmeet uudeni (un var to nodemonstreet korekta zinaatniska eksperimenta veidaa) var uz urraa nopelniit miljionchiku dolaaru Randi preemijaa un tuuliiteeju pasaules slavu. 

http://randi.org/research/index.html

Kaut kaa liidz shim visi vai nu kautriigi atsakaas vai izgaazhas ar bliikskji.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nevaru beigt njirgt par to rindinu -
"atskanjojot udenim dazadas skanas"..  :: 

Es domaju, ka tie eksperimenti ir tufte. Vajadzetu vismaz 10 eksperimentus katrai skanai. Un lai butu ticamibas moments, vajadzetu visu laiku mainit skanas, nevis 10x ar vienu, 10x ar otru un tada gara.

Un neticu, ka ir tadi eksperimenti veiktu un ar apstiprinosiem rezultatiem, BET, lai intrigetu jus
- izsludinu balvu 20Ls apmera (pats sponsoresu), tam, kursh atkartos tos eksperimentus ar skanu.

Beefs!  ::

----------


## karloslv

Vo, pareizi, vajag veicināt Latvijā zinātni!

Bet zini, kas baisākais - ja kandidātiem neizdosies eksperiments, viņi var paziņot, ka Tu esi to ietekmējis ar savu domu (skepses) spēku, Tu, neticīgais tumsoni! Un viņiem būs taisnība savā loģikas sistēmā, skuju Tu kaut ko viņiem pierādīsi. Ja cilvēks grib ticēt, viņš tic, un, jo vairāk viņu sit, jo vairāk tic.

----------


## zzz

> ZZZ kā tu izskaidrosi atskaņojot ūdenim dažādas skaņas, kāpēc veidojas pavisam savādākas vai pat vispār neveidojas pārslas. Sastāvs taču paliek nemainīgs!
> Kas ietekmē sasaldēto pārslu veidošanos?


 Uhhh luudzu krietni preciizaak izklaastiit kaadas skanjas un kaa tieshi ietekmee, prefeerabli zinaatnisku rakstinju, kur tas buutu aprakstiits ar visaam eksperimentaalajaam detaljaam. Bez visa taa tur nav pat ko iipashi komenteet - paraadiiba ka vibraacijas (konvencionaalajaa noziimee kaa mehaaniskas svaarstiibas, nevis te tuuliit ticeetaaji saaks iedomaaties nezkaadas karmas vai domu "vibraacijas") ietekmee kristalizaacijas centru veidoshanos ir absoluuti triviaala.

----------


## zzz

Speciaali homeopaatijas ticeetaajiem:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/quer ... s=11934908

Tas bija abstrakts ieksh Medline datubaazes,
sheku reku pilnais rakstinja teksts:

http://www.jrsm.org/cgi/content/full/95/4/189

Izklaastu latviski: dazhi homeopaati pareizaas drapes izveeleeshanaa
izmanto svaarstinju - nu tjipa daadu pashu kaa aaderu noteikshanaas.
(skaidra lieta - tur tak visaadas vibraacijas un eeters iesaistiits,
protams ka ar svaarstinju taa lieta labaak iet)
Tests taatad bija vai augsti maaciitais dakters var atskjirt ar
svaarstinja paliidziibu riktiigu homeopaatisko drapi no placebo -
tjipa plika uudens bez homeopaatiskajaam vibraacijaam iekshaa.
Rezultaats 48,1% pareizo traapiijumu 156 noteikshanaas. (wellll,
kapeikas meshana dotu ekvivalentus rezultaatus)

Humors situaacijaa taads ka testeetie homeopaatiskie dakteri
aciimredzot svaarstinju lietoja ikdienaa izrakstot pacientiem
homeopaatiskaas zaales un bija cieshi paarliecinaati ka taadaa
veidaa izveelas pacientam vispiemeerotaakaas.

Nu ko:

1. pacientus paglaabj tas ka homeopaatiskaas zaales ir
neefektiivas un par laimi arii nekaitiigas

2. vai juus dotos pie konvencionaalaa daktera, kursh zaalju
parakstiishanai izmanto proceduuru, kas efektivitaates zinjaa
ir ekvivalenta nejausho skaitju gjeneratoram?

----------


## Vinchi

Paliksim pagaidām pie tā ka ZZZ uzskata ka ūdenim atmiņa nav un nekad nevar būt.
Es palikšu pie uzskata ka nav pieradīt ne viens ne otrs tā ka 50/50  :: 

Par svārsiņu ir pilnīgas muļķības tā tev tikai veca vārdotāja darīs. Homeopātnam nosākuma ir jāiegūst mediciniskā izglītība un tikai tad var kvalificēties homeopātijā.

Laikam nēsi lasijis kā tiek veidotas homeopātijas zāles. Princips ir tāds ka arstē ar potencētu vielu kura izraisa līdzīgus vai tādus pašus simptomus.
Ārstē ar to pašu no kā salimst!

----------


## karloslv

argumenti ad hominem, nu nu.
zzz nekur nav teicis, ka ūdenim atmiņa nevar būt. runa ir par metodēm. es jau minēju - lasiet fizikas grāmatas. man ir sajūta, ka cilvēki reāli neapjauš, cik daudz ir jādomā, jāstrādā un jāpiepūlas, lai kļūtu par speciālistu, un tukša muldēšana un ticēšana ir gaismas gadu attālumā no zinātniskām metodēm.

----------


## zzz

> Paliksim pagaidām pie tā ka ZZZ uzskata ka ūdenim atmiņa nav un nekad nevar būt.
> Es palikšu pie uzskata ka nav pieradīt ne viens ne otrs tā ka 50/50


 Aga.  :: 

Jautaajums blondiinei - izejot uz ielas kaada ir varbuutiiba sastapt dziivu dinozauru?
Blondiine - 50/50
???
Blondiine - Nu kaa - vai nu sastapsi vai nesastapsi.


>Par svārsiņu ir pilnīgas muļķības tā tev tikai veca vārdotāja tā darīs.

Pilno rakstinju izlasi plz. Citaadi saak nest chukchas rakstnieka virzienaa. Protams pieljauju ka tas ir garlaiciigaak kaa filmu "(Pilniigs) Uudens" skatiities un tur veel droshi vien visaadi nesaprotami vaardi iekshaa.  :: 

>Laikam nēsi lasijis kā tiek veidotas homeopātijas zāles.

Laikam buushu gan lasiijis un vairaak kaa dazhi citi.  :: 

>Princips ir tāds ka arstē ar potencētu vielu kura izraisa līdzīgus vai tādus pašus simptomus.Ārstē ar to pašu no kā salimst!

Shitas lozungs protams jauki iedarbojas uz ticeliigiem ljautinjiem ar primitiivi magjisku domaashanas veidu, tachu uvi uvi praktisku apstiprinaajumu nav gan radis.

(Vakcinaacijas iekshaa nejaukt , taa ir pilniigi konvencionaala metode ar stingru pamatojumu un eksperimentaali izmeeraama/pieraadaama bez gruutiibaam)

----------


## zzz

> Paliksim pagaidām pie tā ka ZZZ uzskata ka ūdenim atmiņa nav un nekad nevar būt.


 Paliksim pagaidaam pie taa ka zzz joprojaam no atminjas peetniekiem ciitigi gaida zinaatniskus rakstinjus kuros buutu korekti aprakstiiti milzu uudens atminjas eksperimenti ar eksperimentaalajaam detaljaam un statistiku kaa pieklaajas. Kaameer taadu nav, tikmeer izvinjaite-s.. nav jau arii ko analizeet. Plikas ticiibas jautaajumi pie manis nje po adresu.

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār internetā praktiski neredz ka kāds baigi eksperimentētu ar ūdni, pārsvarā ir atrodami tikai pliki teksti.
Izņemot to japāni nēsmu atradis ka kāds vēl fotografētu ūdens kristālus.

----------


## Velko

> Ja iedomājamies ka katrs atoms ir kā *vienpolīgs magnēts*...


 Pag... kas tas tāds? Vismaz pagaidām tāds zvērs vēl nav atklāts.

Cik man zināms - ūdens molekula ir elektrisks dipols. Vienā pusē vairāk pozitīvo lādiņu, otrā - negatīvo.

Bet cik lielā mērā iespējams ūdens molekulas (ar elektrisko lauku) "sakārtot" kādā virzienā, lai iegūtu atmiņas efektu? Cik ilgi šāda struktūra saglabājas, pirms siltumkustība to visu izjauc? Kā tas ietekmē ledus kristālu veidošanos?

Lūk virzieni, kuros parakt. Un nekādas maģijas  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Par vienpolīgu magnētu sauksim magnēta lodīti kurai viens pols ir vidū un otrs ir malās. Ja nemaldos tad neodim magnētu lodītēm tā arī ir. Pirms kāda laika pat dzirdēju ka štatos gatavojas taisīt rūpnīcu kas ražos vienpolīgus magnētus.



Vēl ir interesanta lieta ka ūdens sasalstot nekad neveido apaļas formas pārslās. Tās parasti ir veidotas 14 kristāliskām struktūrām (Crystal structure)



Man šķiet interesants pētijums varētu būt potencēt destilētu ūdeni ar vielu kurai ir šešturaina kristāliskā struktūra. Pārslai arī beigās vajadzētu sastāvēt no sešstūrainām formām.

----------


## karloslv

tā rūpnīca pie reizes neražos arī overunity ģeneratorus no brīvās vakuuma enerģijas?  ::

----------


## zzz

> Man šķiet interesants pētijums varētu būt potencēt destilētu ūdeni ar vielu kurai ir šešturaina kristāliskā struktūra. Pārslai arī beigās vajadzētu sastāvēt no sešstūrainām formām.


 Gugugu. A uudens ta pilligi pats no sevis bez visas tjipa "potenceeshanas" kristalizeejas sehstuurainaas formaas.  :: 

Ladna, peetniekiem:

http://www.its.caltech.edu/%7Eatomic/sn ... primer.htm

----------


## karloslv

Un te arī pētniekiem: http://www.lsbu.ac.uk/water/index2.html (nemuld par atmiņu un mūzikas stiliem, bet daudz interesantu ūdens struktūras pētījumu rezultātu). Un, sasodīts, aiz visiem tiem grafikiem stāv zinātne un aprēķini vai mērījumi, nevis tīra fantāzija.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu te Jūs parādāt savu īsto "Es". Ja visos zinātnes institūtos, kādi viņi mums ir,  strādā tādi kā ZZZ, tad Latvijai ir pizģec.   ::  Runā par visādām "gudrām" lietām, a vot iesaki pats kādu metodi lai apgāztu izvirzīto ideju? Slabo? Vai vienkārši nezini? Ja zini-lūdzu idejas uz galda...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Destiletu udeni var nopirkt Viada benzintanak par 40 santimi litra.

Majas velreiz izvaram( lai atbrivotos no udens atminas?!?!).

Nokacajam interneta programu, kas genere dazadu tonu skanas, vai ari izvelamies starp dziesmam (tipa eminems, mocarts, kelly family :P)

salejam udeni glazites (snabja glazites maxima - 50 santimi)

Pec tam no labarotorijas istabas nesam udeni pa vienai glazitei pie datora un atskanojam kadu no skanam (izvelamies 3 testa skanas) un nesam atpakal uz labaratorijas istabu (virtuve). Glazites numurejam 1-3 (atkariba no dziesmas, kadu atskanojam).

vaajdzetu kopa aiznest 30 glazites - 10 katrai dziesmai. bet nest pamishus. 1,2,3,1,2,3,1,2,3...

Pec tam saliekam glazites leduskapi, vai ari ar pipeti (vajadzes 30 pipetes isteniba, lai eksperimets butu tiirs) saspiezam no katras glazites pa pilitei uz stikla plaksnites(dara vienlaicigi visam glazitem un atkal - pamisus). pilites ari spiezam pec random izveletas shema. Ja izmanto stikla plaksniti, tad var otra plaksnites puse ielikt kadas krasas punktinu (mazinu), lai identificetu pilites muziku.

Svarigi - lai pilitem nebutu saskarsmes ar flomasteru un lai pilites atrastos dazadas vietas ledusskapi, nevis piem 1mas tuvak durvim, bet 3sas tuvak aukstajam galam. vajag vinjas sajukt!

Talak gan bus tricky, jo vajadzetu kaut kada veida visas pilites vienlaicigi iznemt no ledusskapja (ielikt ari vinelaicigi) un visas vienlaicigi apskatiti/nofotografet. Varbut augstas kvalitates digitalais fotoaparatas ar makro rezimu ir pat spejigs nofocet kristalinus?

nu tas ari viss eksperiments!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

Gunti, lūdzu, emocijas pie malas. Zinātnei nav ar to sakara. Tu runā par "izvirzīto teoriju". Lūdzu, vispirms, saproti, kas īsti ir teorija. Teorijai ir pamatojums, teorija var paredzēt eksperimenta rezultātus. Vai šī teorija var paredzēt, kas notiks ar ūdeni, ja tas atradīsies skaņas laukā ar noteiktas intensitātes vienu pašu sinusoīdu ar noteiktu frekvenci? Tad tikai mēs varam sākt runāt par teoriju. Pirms tam tie ir novērojumi un apgalvojumi, bet tā nav teorija. 
Lūdzu, šeit (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory):



> In common usage, people often use the word theory to signify a conjecture, an *opinion*, or a *speculation*. In this usage, a theory is not necessarily based on facts; in other words, it is not required to be consistent with true descriptions of reality.


 


> In science, a theory is a mathematical or logical explanation, or a testable model of the manner of interaction of a set of natural phenomena, capable of *predicting* future occurrences or observations of the same kind, and capable of being *tested* through experiment or otherwise *falsified* through empirical observation.


 Citādi sanāks jums tā, ka plēsīsities tūlīt par Intelligent design un par to, cik dienās īsti dievs radīja Zemi. Tālu no tā nav.

----------


## Velko

> Man šķiet interesants pētijums varētu būt potencēt destilētu ūdeni ar vielu kurai ir šešturaina kristāliskā struktūra. Pārslai arī beigās vajadzētu sastāvēt no sešstūrainām formām.


 Sešstūris arī ir ūdens (ledus) kristāliskā struktūra.

Interesantāk būtu to procesu veikt ar vārāmo sāli. Ja tā teorija ir pareiza, tad vajadzētu sanākt četrstūra formas ledus kristāliem.

----------


## GuntisK

> Gunti, lūdzu, emocijas pie malas.


 Nevaru-esmu diezgan emocionāls.   ::  



> tā nav teorija.


 Bez starpības kā to lai nosauc-lai parāda kā to pierādīt ir vai nav tā atmiņa ūdenim.



> Citādi sanāks jums tā, ka plēsīsities tūlīt par Intelligent design un par to, cik dienās īsti dievs radīja Zemi. Tālu no tā nav.


 Šķiet ka tā arī būs.   ::

----------


## zzz

Tikai mieru un bez liekiem saspringumiem. Un taatad DeadBeef (bonusi, kukiji un apsveikumi no manis - patiikami ka ir cilveeki ar izpratni  pareizajaas "ponjaatijaas" kaa normaali eksperimenti jaaorganizee) saakotneejo programmu ir smuki uzrakstiijis priekshaa, plz, peetnieki klapeejiet augshaa. Ja ir nesaprashanas kaapeec tas un kaapeec shitas un kaapeec randomizeeti izvietotas piles utml, tad pirms eksperimenteeshanas  buus ciitiigi jaapalasa graamatas. Un jaapadomaa.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vel tikai viena lieta! Kad tas glazes no skanu istabas nes un novietu uz galda, tad ari ir svarigi nelikt visas 1,2,3 grupinas, bet likt vinas pamisus. Tas ir tapec, lai samazinatu siltuma ietekmi uz eksperimentu.
Tiesa - jaatdzists, ka ja sis eksperiments neizdosies - tas vel neko neapgazis (nu ta isti, ja vien neviens nav apgalvojis, ka tam butu jaizdodas). No otras puses - ja eksperiments ir pozitivs - tas ari vel nepierada udens atminu, bet toties mums jau paliktu interesanti!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

jap..  interesanti, kaa cilveeki bez rietumu pieraadiijumu- faktu izpratnes sisteemas vispaar nonaak pie da jebkaadaam zinnaashanaam, kaut vai par akupunktuuras punktiem, kuros gan neatrod nekaadu anatomisku substraatu - nervus, asinsvadus vai ko citu, kas kaut kaa atskjiras no citaam kjermenja vietaaam, bet kuros nezina kaapeec atskjiras elektriskaa vadiitspeeja. 
Explorer vai Discovery bija filma par kaut kaadiem magjiski tetoveetiem Vjetnamas chuusku vechiem, kuriem to kodieni neskaadee. Nu viens rietumu peetnieks tur aizbrauca un izraadiijaas, ka tetovee vinji nevis ar tikai kaut kaadu dzunglju kraasvielu, bet ARII AR VISU VIETEEJO CHUUSKU  atskjaidiitu inzhu sajaukumu, resp - savaa veidaa imunizee. Nez vai shie par baku poteeshanas vesturi kaut kur ir lasiijushi ???  ::    Taatad, kaads laikam uz dulloo magjiskaa veidaa notetoveejaas ar indeem un atklaaja , ka straadaa un tas, ka pamatojums - kaapeec-- viniiem nav ...

----------


## Didzis

Protams, visām lietām var pieet zinātniski, bet cilvēkiem tūkstošiem gadu bija jāizdzīvo pilnīgi bez kādas zinātnes, jo zzz vēl nebija piedzimis un uzstādījis pareizus eksperimenta noteikumus. Faktiski jau senatnē arī notika tieši tādi paši eksperimenti kā tagad, tikai daudz lēnāk. Nebija ne zzz gatavoto moderno zāļu, ne arī dakteru, kuri mācētu zinātniski pareizi ārstēt. Bija visādas zāļu tējas un, paaudžu eksperimentu rezultātā, bija noskaidrots kāda tēja palīdz kādai saslimšanai. Bija nediplomēti šamaņi un dziednieki, kuri spēja palīdzēt slimam cilvēkam. Tā pat cilvēkiem bija pieredze, ka pavasarī uz zemes var sēdēt tikai pēc pirmā pāerkona, jo nebija ne termometra, ne satelītbildes ar meteraloģiskajiem novērojumiem. Cilvēki bija eksperimentu rezultātā noskaidrojuši, ka negaisa laikā nedrīkst stāvēt atklātā laukā, vai zem augsta koka. Visi atcerējās un nodeva no paaudzes uz paaudzi "eksperimenta rezultātus", kad Jāni, atklātā laukā, nosppēra zibens, bet Pēteri guļošu grāvī zibens neskāra. Protams, atradās vēl Miķelis, kurš neticēja iepriekšējam eksperimentam, un to arī nospēra zibens. Viss bija skaidrs un nežēlīgie eksperimenti tika pārtraukti. Protams, zzz aizrādīs, ka eksperimenti nav korekti un es atkal visu vienkāršoju un droši vien tā arī ir, bet mūsu senči izdzīvoja drausmīgos apstākļos, bez zālēm, ārstiem, mobīlajiem telefoniem un interneta, arī ir nenoliedzams fakts, jo citādi jau mūsu nebūtu. Tad nu viens no paaudzēs veikto eksperimentu rezultātiem ir svētais, dzīvais vai apvārdotais ūdens, kurš, lai cik arī dīvaini nebūtu, palīdz cilvēkiem.  Tas, ka modernā zinātne nespēj izskaidrot šīs palīdzības cēloņus, vēl nenozīmē, ka ūdenim nav atmiņas. Pirms simts gadiem jau neviens zinātnieks nespēja izskaidrot, kapēc Jāni zibens nospēra, bet Pēteri nē, bet mūsdienā to zin katrs skolnieks, kurš mācijies fiziku. Nu tak palīdz tas ūdens un var to uzskatīt par māņticību, pesteļošanu vai kristīgo ticību, bet rezultāts ir pozitīvs. Starp citu, kosmosa apgūšanā ir pat ļoti daudz māņticības, bet to, par atpalikušu no zinātnes attīstības, nekādi nevar uzskatīt. Krievi nešuj nevienu raķeti kādā, liekas oktobra datumā, jo šai datumā notika milzīga avārija, bet visas raķetes, kuras tika izšautas šai datumā vēlāk avarēja. Tā pat, tiek pačurāts uz raķetes pirms starta un atkal, ja to neizdara, tad kautkas noiet greizi. Ir parādības, ko modernā zinātne ar saviem eksperimentiem nespēj izskaidrot, bet šīs parādības tomēr pastāv.

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār saldēšana ir jāveic no -25 līdz -30C
No viena ūdens tiek iepilinātas pa pilītei 25cos petri trauciņos.

Veicot testu nāksies arī ņemt vērā to ka dažas lampas dod ārā nelielu UV starojumu kas varētu ietekmēt atmiņu. Un apkārtējās elektroierīces ar stipru magnētisko lauku arī būs jāizslēdz.

Visu pētīšanas pasākumu apgrūtina fakts ka jāsaldē pie diezgan zemas temperatūras. Un ir nepieciešama pietiekami liela saldēšanas kamera kur varētu ielikt gan mikroskopu gan kur varētu ielīst pats vērotājs  :: 

Interesants ir fakts no kurienes senatnē ir radušies avotu nosaukumi, piemēram avotiem tiek piešķirtas dzidnieciskas īpašības. Avotus kuri tek pret sauli sauc par svētavotiem. Itkā pareizi ieturot gavēni uzturā ir jālieto tikai avota ūdens. Jau pirms vairākiem tūkstošiem gadu cilvēki ir zinājuši ka ja ūdenim piešķirot dabisko plūdumu (VORTEX) var iegūt brīnumainas lietas. Viktoram Šaubergeram pat pieder patents uz iekārtu kura parasto krāna ūdeni padara līdzīgu avota ūdenim. Iesaku apskatīt šo te video, pats interesantākais ir skats no termokameras.

Ceru ka drīzumā cilvēki pie mums arī sāks nedaudz eksperimentēt ar ūdeni un iespējams kāds uz dullo uzraks varbūt kaut ko interesantu vai vismaz sāks aizdomāties kādu ūdeni lietot uzturā.

----------


## Didzis

Drīz jau būs ziema un" ledusskapis" būs katram pie mājas, vajadzēs tikai paraugus iznest pagalmā.Mikraskopu arī var turēt tur pat. Vajag tikai sagaidīt tādu kārtīgu salu.

----------


## zzz

> Protams, visām lietām var pieet zinātniski, bet cilvēkiem tūkstošiem gadu bija jāizdzīvo pilnīgi bez kādas zinātnes, jo zzz vēl nebija piedzimis un uzstādījis pareizus eksperimenta noteikumus.


 Paldies protams par laipniem vaardiem, tak Tu baisi neadekvaati paarspiilee manu noziimi - kriteerijus kaa veicami eksperimenti ir izstraadaajushi zinaatnieki kolektiivi laika gaitaa, es te tikai censhos noraadiit jaunajiem eksperimenteetaajiem, ka naaksies tos izpildiit, lai vinju eksperimenti tiktu kaut ataali uzskatiiti par veeraa njemamiem. Kaa arliidzan atgaadinaajums - plika spriedeleeshana bez reaalu eksperimentu veikshanas bija populaara senajaa Griekjijaa. Kur taa varbuutaas bija pilniigi pietiekama lai biidiitu gjeometrijas attistiistiibu, bet citas eksaktaas un tehniskaas zinaatnes uz priekshu vis diezko negaaja.

>Tā pat cilvēkiem bija pieredze, ka pavasarī uz zemes var sēdēt tikai pēc pirmā pāerkona, jo nebija ne termometra, ne satelītbildes ar meteraloģiskajiem novērojumiem. Cilvēki bija eksperimentu rezultātā noskaidrojuši, ka negaisa laikā nedrīkst stāvēt atklātā laukā, vai zem augsta koka. Visi atcerējās un nodeva no paaudzes uz paaudzi "eksperimenta rezultātus", 

Heheee, paaris nedeeljas atpakalj vienaa citaa zinju kopaa man bija saruna ar vienu tantinju. Kureejaa ciitiigi pazinjoja latvju tautas noveerojumu: Ja lietus liist kopaa ar sauli, tad tas liecina ka buushot sausa laika periods. Es, cinisks cilveeks buudams, paluureeju uz sateliitkarteem un prognozeem un teicu - fig, tantinj, laiks buus stipri nesauss. Sateliiti vinneeja. 

Tas taa ilustraacija tam ka cilveeki tikpat ciitiigi nodeva no paaudzes uz paaudzi arii muljkjiibas, tikai taapeec ka taas feini izklausiijaas un galu galaa to bija autoritatiivi pazinjojis vecteetinsh. Cilveekiem ir grandiozas speejas uz pashapmaanu un "selektiivo atminju" (atcereeties tikai tos noveerojumus, kuri apstiprina vinjiem miiljaas idejas). Nu un tieshi taapeec lai shaadas fignjas izskaustu, zinatnee ir pienjemti visi tie neertie un pinjkjeriigie noteikumi kaa taisiit eksperimentus. 

>bet mūsu senči izdzīvoja drausmīgos apstākļos, bez zālēm, ārstiem, mobīlajiem telefoniem un interneta, arī ir nenoliedzams fakts, jo citādi jau mūsu nebūtu. 

Meerkakji arliidzan vpolnje izdziivo savos dzhungljos. Un ko gan tas taadu iipashu mums liecinaatu?

>Tad nu viens no paaudzēs veikto eksperimentu rezultātiem ir svētais, dzīvais vai apvārdotais ūdens, kurš, lai cik arī dīvaini nebūtu, palīdz cilvēkiem.  Tas, ka modernā zinātne nespēj izskaidrot šīs palīdzības cēloņus, 

Prijeehalji atkal. Pirmkaart, placebo efekts ir pilniigi parasta un vispaarzinaama lieta, bijis tur arii par ko izboliit acis un briiniities. Otrkaart atgaadinu veelreiz - ikviens biedrs ticeetaajs, kursh var nodemonstreet apvaardotaa, apdziedaataa, aplamaataa, sveetiitaa, nolaadeetaa, nolaapiiitaa vai tamliidziigaa speciaalaa uudens milzu zinaatniski neizskaidrojamaas iipashiibas korekta eksperimenta  veidaa var neatejot no kases dabuut Randi preemiju (miljjonchiku baksu) un vispasaules slavu. Linku, kur pieteikties jau devu augstaak. (Mazliet precizeejums - ja juus iestuukaasiet divus elektrodus uudenii, palaidiisiet biskji elektriibu un deklareesiet vienu par dziivo un otru par beigto, tad shitas uz Randi preemiju nederees - tur ir vpolnje parastas un noveerojamas un izmeeraamaas kjiimiskaa sastaava izmainjas. Savukaart popa apmurmuleets vai kaa jau nu vinsh tur sveeta to uudeni  gan dereetu, taa kaa uz priekshu miljonu pelniit, nevis te tukshus bazaarus pa forumu dzenaat)

>vēl nenozīmē, ka ūdenim nav atmiņas.

Jums biedri ticeetaaji ir biskjinj nesaprashanas par zinaatnes pieeeju un filozofiju kopumaa. Nevis man vai citiem zinaatniekiem par visaam vareem jaacenshas pieraadiit ka neeksistee rozaa neredzami zilonji (vai uudenim atminjas nav) , bet gan jums korektu eksperimentu veidaa ir japieraada ka taadi ir. Tobish pienaakums pieraadiit savu dullo zajavu patiesiigumu ir zajavu izteiceejam. Kameer eksperimentu/pieraadiijumu nav, tikmeer, pardon, chau, tas viss pieskaitaas dailjliteratuuras/plikas plaapaashanas laucinjam. 


> Nu tak palīdz tas ūdens un var to uzskatīt par māņticību, pesteļošanu vai kristīgo ticību, bet rezultāts ir pozitīvs. 

Izlasi par placebo efektu.

>Starp citu, kosmosa apgūšanā ir pat ļoti daudz māņticības, 

Yup, ljoti pareizs vaardinsh juusu raksturoshanai - *ticeeshana maanjiem*. Nez vai gan ar to buutu ko lepoties un ciitiigi tos maanjus paarstaastiit taalaak. 

>Krievi nešuj nevienu raķeti kādā, liekas oktobra datumā, 

Gugugu, vai krieviem gadiijumaa oktobrii nav kaads praazdnjiks, peec kura visi juutas dikti sagurushi un rakjetes ar kriit zemee?  :: 

>Tā pat, tiek pačurāts uz raķetes pirms starta un atkal, ja to neizdara, tad kautkas noiet greizi.

O, biedri ticeetaaji, iesaku jums ar paarnjemt praksee sho pieredzi - ja shemochka nefunkcionee, tad to vajag mazliet apchuraat - krievu rakjeteem tak paliidz! :: 

>Ir parādības, ko modernā zinātne ar saviem eksperimentiem nespēj izskaidrot, bet šīs parādības tomēr pastāv.

Liidz shim te ir notikusies traka klachutantinju cieniiga pasacinju staastiishana. Bezteema jau it kaa, bet nu tomeer..

----------


## Vinchi

ZZZ šis topiks bija vairāk domāts tam lai cilvēki uzzinātu vismaz vienu veidu kā eksperimentēt ar ūdeni.
To kā jāveic eksperiments lai tas kaut cik būtu atzīts mēs visi zinam. Bet diemžēl domāju ka reti kuram no mums būs pieejama laboratorija.
Tāpēc ir jāiztiek ar to kas ir pieejams un jācenšas no tā izspiest maksimumu.

Bieži vien strādājot pie vienas lietas kas varbūt tavās acīs ir bezjēdzīga var rasties jaunas idejas citās sfērās!

----------


## zzz

> Krievi nešuj nevienu raķeti kādā, liekas oktobra datumā, jo šai datumā notika milzīga avārija, bet visas raķetes, kuras tika izšautas šai datumā vēlāk avarēja.


 Za bazarchik atvechatj nada. Un taatad chekojam biedra Didzha miglaini mistisko zajavochku.

Kaads liekas oktobra daatums laikam tak buus domaats 24 oktobris, kad krieviem 1960. gadaa uzspraaga strateegjiskaa rakjete ar kaadu simtu liikjiem ieskaitot tjipa rakjeshu virspaveelnieku un marshalu Nedelinu. (Citu tik krasochnij uzspraagshanu nebuus vis bijis, shitaa bija lielaakaa)

Kalendaarisnsh:

http://nature.web.ru/db/msg.html?mid=1172688

Nu ko ablamingo, biedri Didzi, shauj gan krievi 24 oktobrii rakjetes, samuldeejies esi.

----------


## zzz

Kopsh 2000 gada varbuutaas arii vairs iipashi neshauj, tak nepavisam ne taapeec, ka baidiitos, ka atkal saaks krist zemee mistikas deelj, bet nu tjipa sjitas datums par seeru dienu pasludinaats, kad kaadu grakjiiti ieraut par uzspraagushajiem.

http://www.rol.ru/news/misc/spacenews/00/10/24_065.htm

----------


## Didzis

zzz, Tu laikam esi tik tālu atgājis no dabas, ka pat nezini patiesību, kādēļ uz zemes drkst sēdēt tikai pēc pirmā pērkona. Tur nav nekā pārdabiska, vienkārši zeme ir pietiekoši sasilus. Savukārt, negaiss parasti var iestāties tikai pie kādas noteiktas temperatūrās. Protams, zemes temperatūru var pamērīt ar visparastāko termometru, bet senčiem tak tādu nebija. Tad nu viņi vadījās pēc negaisa. Šis novērojums nav apsolūti precīzs, bet tas bija vairāk kā visiem labi zināms piemērs. Tāpat, skaidrs, ka mūsu sačakarētajā atmosfērā vairs nevar vadīties pēc tautas ticējumiem. Mana muterīte strādāja meteraloģiskajā stacijā un, kā Tev ļoti patiks, bija izdarījusi pētijumu par septiņu brāļu gulētāju dienu(ceru zini, ka latviešiem ir tāds ticējums, ja ielīst šai dienā tad līs septiņas nedēļas). Tad nu nebija, divdesmit gadu laikā, pilnīgi nekādas sakarības ar lietu šajā dienā un līšanu pēc tam. Tas gan nenozīmē, ka nav parādības, pēc kurām var noteikt laika prognozi vismaz nākamajai dienai. Lai cik arī dīvaini nebūtu, profesionāļiem, ar visām satelītu bildēm, arī neko īpaši precīzi nesanāk laika prpgnozi pareģot. 
 Būtība jau nav ko strīdēties. Es arī kādreiz uzskatīju, ka "cilvēks var visu", bet ar laiku un zināšanām sapratu, ka nevar vis. Ne mēs zinām, kā putni orientējas bez GPSa, ne kādi procesi notiek atmosfērā, ne kā spāre lido, ne ūdens īpašības, u.t.t. Tu zzz vari paust savus "zinātniskos" viedokļus, bet tā godīgi, gan jau arī pārspļauj pār plecu, kad melns kaķis pārskrien pār ceļu. Palīdz tak, vai ne........

----------


## zzz

> ZZZ šis topiks bija vairāk domāts tam lai cilvēki uzzinātu vismaz vienu veidu kā eksperimentēt ar ūdeni.


 Par eksperimentiem - flag v ruki, baraban na sheju un uz priekshu, lai veicas. 

Eksperiment - kriteriii istini. Onkuls Ljenjins (un tur vinjam pat ir liela taisniiba)

Dazhaadu pasacinju nekritiska staastiishana un taalaak paarstaastiishana gan mani nevisai prikaalivejet. 

Tak chto prefeerabli buutu likt reaalo uzsvaru uz eksperimentinjiem, nevis staastinjiem.

----------


## Vinchi

Pieļauju ka tev ZZZ varētu būt daudz lielāka pieredze par ķīmijas procesiem nekā mums te vairākuma.
Tāpēc kaut arī esi neticīgs visai šaj ūdens atmiņas lietai varbūt vari ieteikt vēl kādu variantu bez ūdens sasaldēšanas kā varētu novērot kādas ūdens dīvainības?  ::

----------


## zzz

> zzz, Tu laikam esi tik tālu atgājis no dabas, ka pat nezini patiesību, kādēļ uz zemes drkst sēdēt tikai pēc pirmā pērkona.


 Nu i nakuja tev liekas ka es to nebuutu zinaajis? Elementaara trivialitaate un pat nepavisam ne iipashi preciiza.  :: 

Savu samuldeeshanos  par oktobra dienu un krievu rakjeteem atziisti?

>Mana muterīte strādāja meteraloģiskajā stacijā un, kā Tev ļoti patiks, bija izdarījusi pētijumu par septiņu brāļu gulētāju dienu(ceru zini, ka latviešiem ir tāds ticējums, ja ielīst šai dienā tad līs septiņas nedēļas). Tad nu nebija, divdesmit gadu laikā, pilnīgi nekādas sakarības ar lietu šajā dienā un līšanu pēc tam. 

Arii pilniigi aciimredzams fakts. Ticeejums par 7 guleetaaju dienu un liishanu ir tipisks magjiskaas domaashanas paraudzinjsh, kursh gan ciitiigi tiek nodots no paaudzes paaudzee, tak absoluuti nekaadu reaalu pamatu nesatur un nav satureejis arii nepiesaarnjotajaa atmosfeeraa.

Izgliitiibas caurumu aizlaapiishanai dikti rekomendeeju onkuli Frazer "The Golden Bough" - paliela izmeera graamatinja par folkloru, magjiju un religjijaam

> Būtība jau nav ko strīdēties. Es arī kādreiz uzskatīju, ka "cilvēks var visu", bet ar laiku un zināšanām sapratu, ka nevar vis. Ne mēs zinām, 

Vaardinja mees vietaa plz lieto vienskaitli: Ne es zinu lalala, tas buus preciizaak.

>ne kā spāre lido

Atkal viena no tipiskajaam pobasjonkaam ko misticisma ticeetaaji paarstaasta viens otram. Da sen jau kukainju lidoshanas aerodinamika ir izpeetiita.

>Tu zzz vari paust savus "zinātniskos" viedokļus, bet tā godīgi, gan jau arī pārspļauj pār plecu, kad melns kaķis pārskrien pār ceļu. 

Tev tas varbuut liksies baigi paarsteidzoshi, bet nepavisam nekur nespljauju. Ja kakjiitis smuks, tad saku kis-kis un papaijaaju sho. Idiotiskie ticeejumi par melnajiem kakjiem ir celushies no diezgan pretiigaas un slepkaviigaas kristiigaas religjijas (melns kakjis kaa burvju un raganu atribuuts vai tjipa velna iemiesojums utml) liidz ar to ir dubults pamats tos uzskatiit par pilniigaam un neglaabjamaam muljkjiibaam.

>Palīdz tak, vai ne........

Aarsteeties vajag.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> O, biedri ticeetaaji, iesaku jums ar paarnjemt praksee sho pieredzi - ja shemochka nefunkcionee, tad to vajag mazliet apchuraat - krievu rakjeteem tak paliidz!


 Iesku visiem kolektīvi uzmīzt uz šī "megapārgudreļa" zzz . Iedomājies te sazin ko...

----------


## zzz

> O, biedri ticeetaaji, iesaku jums ar paarnjemt praksee sho pieredzi - ja shemochka nefunkcionee, tad to vajag mazliet apchuraat - krievu rakjeteem tak paliidz!
> 
> 
>  Iesku visiem kolektīvi uzmīzt uz šī "megapārgudreļa" zzz . Iedomājies te sazin ko...


 
Nene, guntiK, sazin ko par rakjeshu apchuraashanu bija iedomaajies Didzis. Es tikai ieteicu sho pieredzi izmeegjinaat plashaak.  ::  

A tu ta par ko tur sanervozeejies? Pameegjinaaji un nebija labi rezultaati? Pretenzijas pie Didzha, ne pie manis.  ::

----------


## Velko

Šī diskusija atsauca atmiņā dialogu no Futurama-s:



> ROBOT #2: With all your modern science are you any closer to understanding the mystery of how a robot walks or talks?
> FARNSWORTH: Yes, you idiot. The circuit diagram is right here on the inside of your case.
> ROBOT #2: I choose to believe what I was programmed to believe.


 Man gan tā ūdens atmiņas padarīšana šķiet no tās pašas sērijas kā magnētu mūžīgie dzinēji.

----------


## Vinchi

Pieņemsim ka HOMEOPATIJA = PLACEBO
Vai dzīvniekam iedodot placebo tablete visas kaites pāries tādēļ ka viņš ir iedomājies ka tablete viņam palīdzēs?  ::

----------


## Didzis

zzz, tak ne jau par konkrētu māņticību ap melnu kaķi iet runa. Skaidrs, ka arī melns kaķis ir tāda pati Dieva radībiņa un nav vainīgs mūsu neveiksmēs. Runa ir par pašu principu, ka ir paradumi, kurus labāk ivērot(ja es došu kādu konkrētu piemēru tad Tu atkal piesiesies tā pat kā nabaga melnajam kaķim), jo tie ir izveidojušies daudzu gadsimtu garumā.                                                             
 Fakti par raķešu apčurāšanu  un "nelaimīgām dienām" raķešu startiem ir ņemti no krievu dokumentālajām filmām. To runā paši kosmonauti un man nav pamata viņiem neticēt. Konkrētu filmas nosaukumu es diemžēl nepateikšu, bet ja internetā parokas, tad noteikti vajadzētu varēt atrast. Nu labi, Tu nespļauj pār plecu, bet tai pat laikā tici tikai eksperimentu rezultātiem. Man Tevi jāapbēdina, tā arī ir ticība un tieši tāda pati, kā spļaušana pār plecu. Es ticu, ka drošāk pārspļaut pār plecu, ja kaķis pārskrien pār ceļu(es gan pats personīgi tā nedaru, tas bija tikai piemērs), Tu tici, ka labāk uztaisīt desmit eksperimentus, lai būtu pārliecināts par rezultātu. Es ceru, ka saprati būtību un nepiesiesies pie konkrētiem piemēriem. Pilnīgi visi cilvēki kautkam tic un tātad visiem jāārstejās?

----------


## GuntisK

Paga,paga zzz. Nevadā gudrības! Ja jau Tu tādā nopietnā vietā strādā, LŪDZU runā arī nopietni. Sanāk kā mazu bērnu bazars-tu tāds, a tu atkal šitāds! Nevajag piesārņot forumu ar šitādu bezjēgu! A pēc tam paši sakat-forums piedrazots, nav interesanti lasīt. Vai tad tas tik grūti? Pēdējie posti visp jau netajā tēmā iegājuši...

----------


## zzz

> Pieļauju ka tev ZZZ varētu būt daudz lielāka pieredze par ķīmijas procesiem nekā mums te vairākuma.
> Tāpēc kaut arī esi neticīgs visai šaj ūdens atmiņas lietai varbūt vari ieteikt vēl kādu variantu bez ūdens sasaldēšanas kā varētu novērot kādas ūdens dīvainības?


 Njea,  kaut kaa nedomaajas taadaa virzienaa.  :: 

Aptuvens ekvialents buutu ja Tev paluugtu:

Vinchi plz izdomaa kaadus paaris principiaali jauna veida muuzhiigo dzineeju projektus un veelams taadus lai tos bez lielaam gruutiibaam vareetu nedaargi uzbuuveet no ikvienam pieejamiem materiaaliem ar parastiem rokas instrumentiem.

Tak ja veeleeshanaas ir nevis speciaali ierakties tieshi uudens uhca mistiskajaas iipashiibaas, bet vienkaarshi kaut ko TAAADU papeetiit tad driizaak ieteiktu shito:

http://www.chronos.msu.ru/RREPORTS/shnol_ufn.pdf

Nu tur automatizeetas meerijumu sisteemas, informaacijas apstraades algoritmi uttt - buus elektronikjiem blizhe k tjelu. Ja arii nesanaaks milzu atklaajums, tad ieguutie skilli un pieredze noderees citur.

A uudens.. nafik. Par fizkjiimikjiem tak paarkvalificeeties netaisaaties, prieksh kam zampaaties galiigi ne pa teemu un sveshu specialitaati kur nav saprashanas pat pashos pamatos?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nokomentesu 2vas leitinjas!  :: 

1) Par to melno kakji! Zin - ja ta padoma - tagad tadam ticigam cilvekam parskrien pari ielai melns kakjis. Sis sastresojas un ar so vel kaut kas notiel (nu medz ar civlekiem sis tas notikt) un ta ari vins izvirza, ka pie visa bija vainigs melnais kakjis!

2) Par krievu dokumentalajam filmam. Tad luk - es nezinu, kapec tie krievi taisa tadas filmas, bet tadu ir daudz un par piemeru minesu serialu, kurs iet vakaros. Laikam saucas Njeabisnjimo no Fakt (vai ka tamlidzigi). Tad nu runajot par to serialu - ta ir TAADA smadzenju puudelesana. Un vinjsh tam megina pieiet peetnieciski? Bet pats fakts, ka tur ir liela muldeshana un jau pashos pamatos. Piemeram - serija sakas par dziedniekiem. Un dzheks nevis megina noskaidrot, vai tadi vispar pastav, bet momenta apgalvo, ka tadi pastav (un lai to pastiprinatu, piemetina, ka ir ari viltus dziednieki), pec tam jau sak risinat pavisam ne tik svarigas problemas un visu laiku melo skatitajiem. Tas pats bija serija par sniega cilveku (jetiju) un parejie sviesti! Tie maitas krievi vienkarsi laikam grib, lai viniem tauta interesejas par sitajam mistiskajam mulkjibam un tada veida novers savu uzmanibu no problemam, kadas pastav valsts ieksiene!

Un atgriezoties pie udens - es tacu aprakstiju eksperimentu! vienkarsaks par vienkarsu! Ja negribi magnetiskos laukus, tad spele udenim vijoli pie istabas dzeltena apgaismojuma. Nekadu magnetisko lauku (ja neskaita to, kas rodas vibrejot vijoles stiga (ja stiga ir no metala)), nekada ultravioleta starojuma.

Un kur problema uzkrukit ledusskapi uz 30 gradiem? Un es jau teicu, ka vajag visas piles nofotografet atri ar digitalo fotoaparatu, kamer vel nav atkususas!

Daivi Vinshi! Pie darba!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## zzz

> zzz, tak ne jau par konkrētu māņticību ap melnu kaķi iet runa. Skaidrs, ka arī melns kaķis ir tāda pati Dieva radībiņa un nav vainīgs mūsu neveiksmēs.


 Vienskaitlii atkal luudzu - kakjis nav vainiigs *manaas*(Didzha)neveiksmees.  :: 

>Runa ir par pašu principu, ka ir paradumi, kurus labāk ivērot(ja es došu kādu konkrētu piemēru tad Tu atkal piesiesies tā pat kā nabaga melnajam kaķim), jo tie ir izveidojušies daudzu gadsimtu garumā.

Kaa arii runa ir par to, ka sapraatiigam cilveekam vajadzeetu apjeegt ko un kaadeelj vinsh dara, nevis truli, nesaprotot sekot "principiem", ko vinjam kaads cits ir iestaastiijis.


>Fakti par raķešu apčurāšanu  un "nelaimīgām dienām" raķešu startiem ir ņemti no krievu dokumentālajām filmām. To runā paši kosmonauti un man nav pamata viņiem neticēt. 

Es gan ieteiktu neuzskatiit filjmochkas par visiistenaako patiesiibu, kam noticeet bez apdomaashanaas. Tas pardon ir smags pokemonisms. 

Biji domaajis 24 oktobri? Krievi rakjetes 24 oktobrii laida? Vsjo, zajavochka apgaazta, esi bijis uzkjeeries uz lohotronu/makaronu kaarshanu uz ausiim.(un kas sliktaakais esi truli staastiijis to taalaak, un kas veel sliktaak, neizskataas, ka buutu njeemis to veeraa un izdariijis secinaajumus)

>Nu labi, Tu nespļauj pār plecu, bet tai pat laikā tici tikai eksperimentu rezultātiem. Man Tevi jāapbēdina, tā arī ir ticība un tieši tāda pati, kā spļaušana pār plecu.

Man tevi jaapbeedina - tu te un taalaak esi sarakstiijis pilniigaakaas fignjas, kas balstiitas uz putroshanos vaardu noziimees (taa vinsh gadaas ja domaashana ir izljurkaata/ nekad nav bijusi sakaartota). Treninja peec izanalizee sheitan atskjiriibu (konkreeti vaardinja ticu noziimi) starp izteicieniem:  es ticu jeezus kristus nevainiigajai ienjemshanai un es ticu tam ka trijstuura ieksheejo lenjkju summa ir 180 graadi (Eikliida gjeometrijaa).

----------


## Epis

Pa ūdeni neko nezinu, bet tām cilvēka prātaspējām kuras zinātniski nevar izskaidrot es pēdējā laikā sāku ticēt tieši pēc tā krievu realitātes šova "bitva ekstrasensav" kur man bīj pārsteigums par viņiem un pie tam tā sieviete kas vinnēja dabūja kautkādu krievu zinātnieku diplomu  kad viņi tās spējas ir un zinātnieks to apstiprina un vēl tur kautkādu papīru no televīzijas, lai vārētu tālāk piedalīties vienā ASv miljonāra izsludinātā konkurā par 1 miljonu kur var pieteikties šādi īpaši cilvēki ar savām spējām ja viņiem ir zinātnieku apstiprinājums un masu mēdīju apstiprinājums un viņai tagat itkā tādi papīri ir ja viņa tos testus izies tad būs oficiāli pierādīts kad cilvēkiem ir tādas spējas vienīgi nekuram katram!  
Tākā ir ļoti daudz lietu kuras nevar zinātniski pierādīt !! moš par to ūdeni ir tas pats ka ir bet pierādīt nevar 

man mikroskopa nav  ::

----------


## zzz

> Pieņemsim ka HOMEOPATIJA = PLACEBO
> Vai dzīvniekam iedodot placebo tablete visas kaites pāries tādēļ ka viņš ir iedomājies ka tablete viņam palīdzēs?


 
Naff jau par ko dikti sasmaidiities, staastinji par homeopaatijas milzu efektivitaati uz dziivniekiem ir kaa lai to pieklaajiigi pasaka - samuldeeti ne pa jokam.

Nopietni kaartiigi uztaisiiti triaalji uz dziivniekiem - herovato buus ar taadiem. (zhurnaalinjus Homeopathy un tamliidziigos plz neciteet - tos es par veeraa njemamiem avotiem adin hren neuzskatiishu, Plakanaas Zemes Biedriiba arii izdod (vismaz agraak izdeva) savu drukaato papiiru)

----------


## Vikings

Manuprāt, šīs ķīvēšanās ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgas. Tāpat kā 500 gadus atpakaļ cilvēks nevarēja iedomāties, ka iežu sastāvdaļa (silīcijs) mūsdienās būs domājošu mašīnu pamatu pamats, tāpat mēs šodien nevaram iedomāties cik lielas iespējas patiesībā ir ūdenim vai magnētiem. Tāpat 500 gadus atpakaļ gan jau bija kāds, kas visiem stāstīja, ka nekad nebūs kas tāds, kas domās ātrāk par cilvēku, tāpat tad bija kāds, kas sapņoja, ka reiz no akmens varēs iztaisīt domājošu mašīnu. To, kā būs patiesībā parādīs tikai eksperimenti un to iznākumi. Vairāk nostājos eksperimentētāju pusē. Prātā nāk teiciens: ""Tas nav iespējams" Tu domā. Bet nekad nepārtrauc kādu kas to dara. Viņam tas var sanākt."

Starp citu, vai man vienīgajam liekas, ka zzz varētu būt agrāk te bieži redzēta lietotāja AntonsK radinieks?  ::

----------


## Didzis

Krievi taisa ļoti dažādas dokumentālās filmas(tā pat kā citi autori citur Pasaulē). Ir protams sereāli kā Njeabisnjimo no Fakt, kurā tiešām dzenas pēc sensācuijām un ir ļoti labas dokumentālās filmas, kur kadrā nerunā pastulbs žurnālists, bet gan konkrēto notikumu aculiecinieki. Neredzu nekādu iemeslu neticēt kaut vai Tereškovai, kad viņa stāsta par savu lidojumu. Stulbie partijnieki ieliek nabaga sievieti ātombumbas vietā un uzšauj kosmosā, lai tikai pierādītu padomju sievietes pārākumu, bet padomju sieviete no mežonīgajām pārslodzēm "atrubās". Tas ir tikai viens piemērs, ko saka pati kosmonaute un kapēc lai es viņai neticētu? Nu labi, tas vairs nav par tematu.
Baigi negribas te iestrēgt ar konkrētu Eiklīda ģeometrijas vai citu teoriju apspriešanu. Varu tikai pateikt, ka Enšteins ar savu relativitātes teoriju sašūpoja daudzas klasiskas un acīm redzamas teorijas un diez vai Enšteina teorija ir pēdējā uz šīs Pasaules.
Tagad par tēmu. Es esmu audzināts padomju laikos un arī neticēju(faktiski arī tagad arī neticu lielai daļai reliģisku teoriju) visādiem ekstrasensiem, dzīvajiem ūdeņiem u.t.t.  Tad nu man darbā bija kolēģis, kurš pilnīgi bez problēmām varēja noņemt galvassāpes. Pats tiku to izmēģinājis un bija baigi jocīgi- skolā māca, ka tā nav un nevar būt, ja kāda vaina, tad tik pie daktera, bet te man blakus reāls cilvēks var palīdzēt bez jebkādām zālēm. Kolēģis vareēja ne tik vien sāpes noņemt, bet arī nohipnotizēt. Viņš gan necentās ar to visu "zīmēties", jo krievu laikos tas varēja beigties bēdīgi.  Ar ūdeni arī ir nācies reāli sastapties. Man uz kājas bija uzmetusies kautkāda ēde vai ekzēma. Smērēju visādas smēres, bet rezultāta nekāda.  Vienreiz to zarazu ieraudzija paziņas sieva un teica, ka vajagot apstrādāt  vainu ar "svēto ūdeni". Es protams saku, ka tas viss ir fufelis un es tam neticu, bet ši , ja neticot, tad jau nekas slikts nenotiks, jo apvārdotais ūdens jau ūdens vien ir. Principā nācās piekrist un atļāvu to vainu saslapināt. Pagāja laiks un es pavisam aizmirsu šo notikumu, bet tad sāku štukot, ka man tās zarazas arī vairāk nav. Nu jā  zzz atkal teiks, ka eksperiments nav "tīrs", jo vajag vismaz desmit čūlas izārstēt neticīgiem cilvēkiem, bet par laimi man vairāk nav nekas uzmeties un es nevaru eksperimentu atkārtot.

----------


## Vinchi

Nevienam nav noslēpums ka pie mums universitātes un institūti ir diezgan zemā līmenī.

Štutgartes kosmosa konstrukciju institūtā pat profesori pēta mobilo telefonu iedarbību uz cilvēka ūdens atmiņu. Kopā safotografēti vairāk kā 10000 foto.
Pie ūdens atmiņas pētīšanas tika strādāts, lai radītu vienkāršu medicīnu kosmonautiem.Tādēļ ka ar pagaidām pieejamiem mērinstrumentiem nav iespējams izmērīt mazas magnētiskā lauka izmaiņas tika izmantots ūdens jo tas tādas arī uztver. Atsauce uz orģinālo rakstu , protams ja proti vācu valodu.


Un kur mēs šeit redzam skaistas ledus pārslas? Tās taču veidojas pašas par sevi.

*Nav arī noslēpums ka ūdenim piemīt pavisam īpašas fizikālas īpašības salīdzinājumā ar citām vielām ūdens ir elektrisks un megnētisks. Katrai ūdens molekulai ir gan plus pols gan mīnus pols kuri veido telpisku magnētisko lauku. Tā ka neuzskatu to ne par kādu māņticību iespēju ar nelieliem inpulsiem saformēt šīs magnētiskās molekulas.*

----------


## Raimonds1

atdaliisim mushas no kotleteem  :: 

protams, ka ir visaadi kantori, kas taisa filmas un mistificee da jebko nauds kaares deelj, sasola visaadus briinumus neizgliitotiem ljauzhiem, kuri nezina ne kjiimijas pamatus, ne Oma likumu, da ne jebko

tomeer ir kaudze visaadu neizskaidrotu fenomenu

un pameeginiet pashi ar formulaam izprast vai vizuaali izteeloties kaut vai tunelefektu, HEIZENBERGA NENOTEIKTIIBU,  relativitaates teoriju, stiigu teoriju, 4 speekus kodolaa,  vai kas taa taada par tumsho mateeriju vai 4 vai 5 to dimensiju

lai tur iebrauktu, tur ir smadzene bisku japieregulee  ::

----------


## juris90

::  shodien es aviizee DIENA  sadaljaa ZINATNE UN IZGLITIBA izlasiju ari par velvienu udens ipashibu- vinjsh var degt. tur bija aprakstits kaa zinatnieki atklaja un pieradija ka udens ar radioviljnju palidzibu var degt, kamer caur udeni tiks laisti radiovilnji. taka nav vairs talu laiks, kad mashinas tiks darbinats ari ar udeni!  ::

----------


## karloslv

juri, tev ķīmijā bija divnieks, ko? kas, interesanti no tā visa deg, ūdeņradis vai skābeklis? un - rodas kas? ūdeņraža oksīds? ūdens?

----------


## Armando

Te var izlasīt nedaudz par ūdens degšanu.
http://www.boot.lv/index.php?pg=202&com=1&news_id=4769
Interesanti  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Te es atceros vienu pargudreli, kas njemas ar visadiem projektiem (protams veiksmigi). Projektu saraksta bija gan cold fusion ar 10x atdevi, gan kosmiskas energjijas savacejs un vel viens interesants sedevrs. Zalesplavejs, kursh darbojas ar udeni. TB - zalesplavejs razo elektribu, kas elektrolize udeni un ar ieguto udenradi darbina motoru. Protams, ka ar panakumiem!  :: 

Vai nav superigi zinatnieki saja pasaule?

gribat vel vairak prieka - LUUDZU!
http://www.blacklightpower.com
un viss pateicoties tik elementarai lietai, ka zemakas energjijas udenjradis (tipa elektrons tuvak kodolam). Tas ir fantastiski! Tik daudz jaunas vielas piedava sis atklajums! Un neizsmeljamu energjiju!

Beefs

----------


## juris90

> juri, tev ķīmijā bija divnieks, ko? kas, interesanti no tā visa deg, ūdeņradis vai skābeklis? un - rodas kas? ūdeņraža oksīds? ūdens?


 ui neprasi man. man bija 5, bet ja deg tad deg no udens izdalitais udenjradis ar skabekli, bet kas rodas -nez.tur udeni es biju domajis vispareji. ideja jau tada piepildi baaku ar udeni bet motors radis udenjradi un uzreiz ari to izlietos, a galvena problema cik es zinu ir tieshi udenjraza uzglabashana- a atrisinajums tads ka udenjradi nevajag uzglabat bet var to uzreiz razjot un izlietot!  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Fishka ir tada, ka udenim degot acimredzot deg tas udenradis, no ka sastav udens. Ja deg tas udenradis, tad h2o molekula ir sadalijusies udenradi un skabekli. BET fishka ir tada, ka udenradim sadegot atkal rodas tieshi tads pats daudzums ar udeni, no kada tas radas.

Te ari paradigma - mes pievadam udenim x energjijas, iegustam udenradi. tas sadegot iezveido tieshi tik pat udeni un energjiju. Ja shi ieguta energjija bus lielaka par sakuma pievadito, tad esam apgazusi energjijas nezudamibas likumu, bet tam nu gan man negribas ticet!

Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

jēga energijas pārveidošanai ir tad, ja tā pārveidošana kaut ko dod
piemēram - ar iekšdedzes motoru darbināt ģeneratoru, kas uzlādē akumulatoru, kas kopā ar ģeneratoru darbina elektromotoru, kas dzen uz priekšu mašīnu

ir kā nav jēgas, zudumi, liekas detaļas, bet --elektromotors no aķa var panemt lielu momentāno jaudu ar lielu griezes momentu
katram ritenim var uzlikt motoru, nav ar pārvades kardāniem jāņemas, var realizet rekuperāciju - uzkrāt enerģiju bremzējot  utt utjpr

tikpat labi elektrolizet udeni un izmantot h2 un 02 kad vajag

----------


## Vinchi

Enerģijas iegūšana no ūdens elektrolīzes procesā vairs nav saistīts ar ūdens atmiņu.

Lūdu sāciet jaunu tematu!!

----------


## karloslv

Te ir vesels ideju avots: http://www.crank.net/about.html

Uz priekšu!

----------


## juris90

> Enerģijas iegūšana no ūdens elektrolīzes procesā vairs nav saistīts ar ūdens atmiņu.
> 
> Lūdu sāciet jaunu tematu!!


 labi bbeidzam .  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nu bet kā tomēr objektivi to atminu pierādit?

----------


## karloslv

Raimond, vēl jau ir tāda problēma, ka neviens nav noformulējis, ko īsti vajadzētu pierādīt vai apgāzt. Tēze "ūdenim ir atmiņa" man nekādi nesaistās ar fizikāliem lielumiem vai parādībām, kuras var novērot. Fizikā parādības un teorijas apraksta un izsaka ar sakarībām un lielumiem, tikai tad var kaut ko censties pierādīt un pārbaudīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu it kā var jau ne tikai mērīt un analizēt, bet pārbaudīt uz kaut kadu skaitu bioloģiskam sistēmām - šūnu kultūrām barotnēs, kukaiņiem vai siltasiņu dzīvniekiem un statistiski mēgināt saprast - ir vai nav atšķirība tam paraugam ar atmiņu un bez. Diemzēl parbvaudot uz cilvekiem, vienmēr placebo efekts jauks visu eksperimenta gaitu.

----------


## Texx

Es ticu. Zinātne ne tuvu nav tikusi skaidrībā ar kaudzi ar lietām. Var jau būt, ka  pēc 5 miljoniem gadu varēs visu izskaidrot, bet tagad arī es pārspļauju pār plecu, ja ielu šķērso melns kaķis u.t.t. Un man dziļi piekāš vai tā ir zinātne vai māņticība. Un protams, ka palīdz.

----------


## malacis

> Un man dziļi piekāš...


 Nabadziņš. Tu tiešām esi dziļi piekāsts  ::

----------


## JS

Nemot vera pec taa kas rakstiits Bibele 1. Mozus gramata, ka iesakuma Dievs radija zemi, no kuras mes iegustam visus materialus taja skaita siliciju, bet tad udeni, kam Dievs lika visu noskalot greeku pludu laika, bet tagad ar udeni un Jeezus asiniim (Vina navi un augsamcelsanos)ir iespejams nomazgat musu grekus tikai ticot, ja jau cilveks var ticet jebkam pat to nenojaushot. Nevelti pec tam  seko udens kristibas, kas ir tikai ka apliecinajums Jeezum cilveka dzive. Tad sanak, ka Dievs ir ielicis dalju no sevis ne tikai katra cilvekaa bet ari udeni, ja jau tas var uznjemt informaciju tada veida.

----------


## martin

tad sanaak kad iemaaciisies nolasiit info no uudeni tad varees uzzinaaat par dievu vairaak jo dievs tachu saskaaraas ar uudeni?  ::

----------


## zzz

Ja nu te shis jautrais diskuss atkal tiek pacelts, tad atgaadinaajums  - aaraa ziema un briizhiem pat apmeeram miinusi. Daffai uudens atminjas fanaati, ieziepeejas, uzvelk sleepes un poskakalji taisiit soliitos eksperimentus, demonstreet mistiskaas uudens iipashiibas. Avosj kaadu petabaitu atminjas sasaldeesiet un nobeli par to dabuusiet. Kaa maacija onkulis ljenjins: eksperiments - patiesiibas kriteerijs. Nevis tukshi bazaari un foruma administratora roku palaishana dzeeshot vinja religjiskajai paarlieciibai neatbilstoshus komentaarus.

----------


## malacis

Kur, kas, ko nodzēsa?  ::

----------


## zzz

A, vecas lietas. Muusu daargais foruma administrators  shajaa diskusaa izdzeesa triis gab manus komentaarus (kuri starp citu pat nekaadus nelabus vaardinjus nesatureeja) un uzlika iislaiciigu banu. Visaa visumaa iiinteresantas metodiites "zinaatnisku" ideju aizstaaveeshanaa, bet nu pie ticiigajiem pilniigi parastas un sagaidaamas.  Veel, taa kaa tas notika veelaa vakaraa, tad iespeejams vinsh nebija iisti skaidraa praataa to darot. Kam negadaas.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār nedēļas nogalē pārtaisīšu mikroskopu uz Lexeon LED apgaismojumu. Bet sals gan ir diezgan nepastāvīgs  :: 

ZZZ tev es varu ieteikt tikai vienu, cilvēki pārāk ir pieradūši kritizēt un vērot citus cilvēkus, ieteiktu tev palasīt savus lecīgos postus. 

Laikam vēl līdz šim nēsi sapratis par ko dabuji 24h banu? Bans nebija par to ka mūsu viedokļi šaja jautājumā atšķirtos bet gan par to ka no tavas puses vienmēr sākās personiski uzbraucieni / pazemojumi citiem foruma lietotājiem.

----------


## zzz

Ja tev biedri administrator ir tehniskas iespeejas, tad labaak jau nu atjauno izdzeestos komentaarus. Godiiguma peec.

Kaa arliidzan gandriiz vai citaats:

>Iesku visiem kolektīvi uzmīzt uz šī "megapārgudreļa" vinchi. Iedomājies te sazin ko... 

Tikai bez satraukumiem, shaada stila bazaarinjus tu par pieljaujamiem shajaa forumaa atzini un nekaadas dzeeshanas un banus neveici.

----------


## malacis

Eh, nebiju līdz šim piefiksējis, ka šinī forumā tiktu kas dzēsts vai lokots. Būtu bēdīgi, ja rastos šādi demokrātijas ierobežojumi   ::  



> ZZZ tev es varu ieteikt tikai vienu, cilvēki pārāk ir pieradūši kritizēt un vērot citus cilvēkus, ieteiktu tev palasīt savus lecīgos postus.


 Kā tad viņš tos var pārlasīt, ja tie nodzēsti?  ::   Atjauno tos te vai jaunā topikā, tad visi draudzīgi pārspriedīsim, iespējams, ļaunos un rasistiskos zzz izlēcienus.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

A jūs vēl joprojām par to ūdens atmiņu strīdaties?   ::

----------


## zzz

Nea nestriidamies, jo nav jau par ko. Vot vinchi piekrukjiis luxeonu pie mikroskopa sagaidiis kaartiigaaku salu un pieraadiis visiem neticiigajiem. Starp citu tev guntik arii dereetu taa kaa vinjam pievienietos ceelajaa eksperimentaatora darbaa, a to izrunas tev bija baigi varenaas, vajadzeetu ar kaut ko substancionaalaaku taas pamatot. Jeb jau esi paspeejis atsalt pret milzu uudens atminjas idejaam? Tad laiks atkal noskatiities filjmochku "(Pilniigs) uudens", lai entuziasmu atdziivinaatu.

----------


## GuntisK

Ļično man ir pilnīgi poh par to ūdens atmiņu. Ne es pievienojies ticīgo/neticīgo bariņam, ne vēl kāda cita interese šai jomā-lai ķīmiķi un pārējie kam tas interesē pimpojas ap šito lietu. Es tik tā-garām ejot.Ir daudz citu problēmu-reālāku un svarīgāku. Nu tic Vinchi un vēl kāds, bet tāpēc jau nevajag nolikt pie vietas. Lai ņemās-moš ko jaunu atradīs (i to -varbūt).A manu izrunāšanos neņem pie sirds (komu ņebivaet-aizsvīlos). Kaut gan vienā tev varu piekrist-lai eksperimentē un pierāda!

----------


## JS

> tad sanaak kad iemaaciisies nolasiit info no uudeni tad varees uzzinaaat par dievu vairaak jo dievs tachu saskaaraas ar uudeni?


 Vispar ta varetu but, jo tas dod iespeju uzzinat par to ka Dievs izveidojis so pasauli.

----------


## a_masiks

> Vot vinchi piekrukjiis luxeonu pie mikroskopa sagaidiis kaartiigaaku salu un pieraadiis visiem neticiigajiem.


 Par tādu fenomenālu hi-teč ierīci kā ledusskapis - neviens te forumā ij dzirdējis nav?
Nu ieliec preparējamo stikliņu ledusskapī kopā ar mp3 pleieri un atskaņo ij hevimetal ij mocartu, vai lamu vārdus vai dievbijīgas lūgsšanas un skaties cik uziet  - ir tie ledus kristāli "skaisti' vai nav skaisti.
 PS - skaistums ir  homosapiensa subjektīva emocija un neorganiskajai kīmijai dziļi vienaldzīga lieta.
PPS - linkos ar skaistiem un neskaistiem kristāliem nepieciešamais emocionālais efekts tiek panākts tikai un vienīgi ar bakgrounda apgaismojuma krāsu. Apgaismojumu izvēlas sekojot mērķa nepieciešamībai - lai pierāditu iepriekš izvēlētu savu "taisnību". Labi ka ledus veido sarežģītus rakstus un ar šo paņēmienu līdz ar to var pierādīt visu, ko esi sadomājis "pierādīt".

----------


## a_masiks

> Vispar ta varetu but, jo tas dod iespeju uzzinat par to ka Dievs izveidojis so pasauli.


 Citas iespējas uzzināt ir liegtas?

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu, vienā Mythbusters sērijā zirņi auga vislabāk tieši pie hevimetal  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Varētu būt, ka basu vibrācija saskanēja ar augsnes pikuču pašfrekvenci un uzlabojās augsnes aerācija.

----------


## dmd

nu tad vēl labāk būtu jāaug pie klasiskās mūzikas, kur bieži vien basi iet pa visu "apakšu" (ar domu, ka nav tikai tā basbungas frekvence vien)

----------


## a_masiks

Drīzāk iemesls ir tas, ka no hevimetāla apsprāga parazīti un mikrobi. Un loģiski, augiem nekas netraucēja attīstītes un augt.

----------


## dmd

un kāds tam būtu pamatojums?  :: 

btw mani interesē... a kaku (vārda tiešajā nozīmē) nospiedumi ūdenī nav kaitīgi?

----------


## a_masiks

Pamatojums? Tāds pats kā ūdens atmiņai = nekāds.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Drīzāk iemesls ir tas, ka no hevimetāla apsprāga parazīti un mikrobi. Un loģiski, augiem nekas netraucēja attīstītes un augt.


 daži mikrobi augsnē nevis pārstāv augu slimibas, bet gan palīdz sadalīt organiskās vielas un padarit tās pieejamas augam uzņemamā veidā.
ja kas, ir tāds Vitafons, kuru liek uz cilvēka ķermena un dažādas frekvences skaņas, iedarbojoties uz dažāda diametra asinsvadiem, uzlabo tajos asinsriti un notiektu vietu asinsapgādi un vielmaiņu. Tāds ir ražotāja skaidrojums.

----------


## a_masiks

Nē, nē! Man labāk patīk skaidrojums par tiem mikrobiem. No hevimetal nobeidzas ģenētiskie birokrātiskie mikrobi. Nu un kukuļņemēji mikrobi. Un ne jau no vibrācijas bet no dziesmas vārdiem radītā iekšējā psiholoģiskā spiediena, baktērijas membrānas apvalks neiztur slodzi un pārsprāgst.  Ar ko tas būtu sliktāks izskaidrojums par ūdens atmiņu un ūdens molekulu spēju saprast raksīta vai izrunāta vārda jēgu?  Tak vēl sajūsmā par dzirdēto, zīmēt tēlainus un jēgpilnus uzorus!

----------


## karloslv

No liela kauna arī var nomirt!

----------


## Raimonds1

> Ar ko tas būtu sliktāks izskaidrojums par ūdens atmiņu un ūdens molekulu spēju saprast raksīta vai izrunāta vārda jēgu?  Tak vēl sajūsmā par dzirdēto, zīmēt tēlainus un jēgpilnus uzorus!


 domā, ka ar to nevar pelnīt pavisam reālu kāpostu????   ::   Kāds pieprasijums ir Poteram un kāds - Oma likumam, tepat forumā vari pārliecināties  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Var pelnīt. Bet tur stipri jābīda fantāzija un jākarina spageti uz sponsoru ausīm. Kudi efektīvāk ir pārdot par nelielām naudiņām telefonu uzlīmītes radiācijas noņemšanai un aku lādiņa palielināšanai. Vai speciālu programmu, kas iestellēta telefonā, ļauj zavnīt gluži kā operātora dienesta telefonam = gluži par velti. Tāda maksājot tikai 20$. Vot tas ir īsts bizness. A ūdens atmiņa = pontu bīdīšana priekš blondīnēm.

----------

